# Lionel GP-7



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

I have a 2 motor Lionel GP-7 and a 4 motor Lionel GP-20 


I would like to know if the shells can be swapped easily or does it require major modification?? 





Thanks


Ralph


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

* Yes, you can swap any of them with the right tools. Hows that for an answer Ralph ?*


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

You will have a small difficulty putting a GP-20 shell on the GP-7 frame as there is a board/frame in the "high-nose" GP-7, best to swap these frames with the shells! Slight modification needed but it's not tough. 

Swapping Lionel Large Scale bodies is a piece of cake, adding newer 4-motor trucks to an older 2-motor chasis is a bit more difficult but can be done. You need to trim out the chasis for the added motor or swap the whole lower chasis for one from a dummy unit as I did. You also need to re-arrange the sound boards to fit. 

ADVISORY: If you are running sound equipped Lionel G engines remember any voltage above 18VDC will instantly fry the sound board! MRC 6200 power packs are a good choice for powering Lionel Large Scale as they have a "low-voltage" output but one accidental flip of the "mode" switch and you will fry the sound.


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

Thanks I try the swap.........and I will make sure my power supply is switched to 18v 

Rex you are right about the tools.........


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Rocketrider...You will want to use the "Mode 2" on the MRC6200. This is 0-14VDC. The Lionel cards seem very sensitive to voltage, the lower output will make sure your sound card is safe.


----------

